
Show HN: TradesViz – An advanced trades management and analysis platform - pk78
https://tradesviz.com
======
pk78
Hi all!

I just launched my second product (first was:
[https://mapsofmind.com](https://mapsofmind.com)) - TradesViz: An complete
trade logging and analysis platform.

The goal of TradesViz is to assist regular traders to manage and analyze their
trades very easily. Most current platforms are either too expensive for
beginners or are very limited in what you can do so I tried to address a lot
of those pain points while adding features which many traders wished they had
in their trade logging platform - one of those features being very flexible
charting for any trade on TradesViz.

I'd really appreciate any feedback, opinions! :)

I've also written a few posts on how some features on TradesViz work here:
[https://www.tradesviz.com/blog/](https://www.tradesviz.com/blog/)

